# RCA ATSC11 any good ?



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

A local store is selling the RCA ATSC11 HDTV OTA receiver for $199, this seems much lower than the $350-380 range that I see on the Internet. I have no experience with HDTV yet but was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of the RCA ATSC11 compared with the Samsung/LG/Motorola devices that are in the general price range.


----------

